
Hacktivists and tech giants protest Georgia's hack-back bill - Communitivity
https://threatpost.com/hacktivists-tech-giants-protest-georgias-hack-back-bill/131628/
======
Communitivity
When I first read this my mind immediately flashed back to when I played
FASA's Shadowrun, and several William Gibson novels. It will be interesting to
see if this bill legitimizes corporate 'IC' (pronounced "ICE" and standing for
Intrusion Countermeasures), and thereby causes a proliferation in corporate
jobs doing Offensive Information Operations.

Also, there's some irony here. Georgia Tech was the home of Phrack for many
years, considered by some to be the best hacking e-zine of its time.

